# [SOLVED] 95 VW Golf3 that Won't Start



## Readytorun (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok so here's the issue. I just bought a 1995 VW Golf3 5 speed manual with 158,882mi on it. We test drove it and it started just fine. We drove the car 2hrs home with no issues at all, ran and idled smooth. We got home and with me not being used to the VW shift layout I accidently killed it trying to go from reverse to 1st; when I went to start the car it wouldn't start.
I got to turn the key and I hear a click and then I hold down the clutch and when I go to turn the key to start the car nothing happens...all the lights turn on, but the car will not start. The engine has not seized or anything, because when I try to pop the clutch the engine tries to turn over.
Also, we were able to jump the car and get it running by bypassing the starter...so the car will run, we just cannot figure out why it will not start with the key now. Anyone with any ideas? I cannot keep jumping my car whenever I need to go somewhere.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: 95 VW Golf3 that Won't Start*

even if you jump a car you have to use the key to start it and use the starter also 
dont know what you are meaning by jump .. saying *bypassing the starter* means you are push starting it and saying *will not start with the key*would mean you are push starting it or using a screwdriver to jump it at the solenoid 

to jump a car you hook up jumper cables then you turn the key to start it .... if this is what you are doing and it starts it probable needs a battery

if you are push starting it it could be a Battery, Starter or bad connection on ground or power


----------



## Readytorun (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: 95 VW Golf3 that Won't Start*

Ok, so I was able to turn the key (remind you the car would not start), have the car in neutral...then I took a spare wire and was able to jump the car by jumping the starter. It is not the battery because it starts and it is not the starter since I was able to get the car running. I also replaced the ignition switch...that did nothing.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 95 VW Golf3 that Won't Start*

try either the neutral safety switch or the ign switch


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: 95 VW Golf3 that Won't Start*

not sure but the VW might have a starter reply or the neutral switch on the clutch pedal


----------



## Readytorun (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: 95 VW Golf3 that Won't Start*

Well thanks everyone who attempted to help me, I appreciate the ideas.
I actually replaced the whole steering column and my Golf has been starting WITH the key!!


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: 95 VW Golf3 that Won't Start*

Wonder just WHAT it fried in the column to make it not start?
Good to hear the transplant got you going again!
Gonna mark as solved.


----------

